

Great idea? Awesome! Now go and make a terrible first version. - colinplamondon
http://colinplamondon.com/great-idea-awesome-now-go-and-make-a-terrible

======
alanfalcon
This question isn't intended to be confrontational, I'd genuinely love to know
your approach if you're willing to share: How do you deal with 1 star App
Store reviews from people complaining that very basic features are missing?
Specifically, how do you prevent that from tarnishing your App's reputation
while you work to get the most requested features added in an update?

~~~
colinplamondon
Not at all, good q- in first releases we have 'support' bring up email
directly, no FAQs first.

We also ask people to review after three sessions- goal is to come out even at
3, followup fast, and get to 4 or 4 1/2 within three releases.

